# Spot the mistake!



## ndicki (Nov 3, 2006)

Go to this page, and see what they got wrong...  

Army Microsite


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

Okay I give up.

What is wrong?

Regarding L85/L86, "They are both incredibly accurate. " Surely that is misprint.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 3, 2006)

They all have large white numbers on them


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh. I thought those were British Army rank insignias.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 3, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Oh. I thought those were British Army rank insignias.


no the class system has improved a bit now


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## GaryMcL (Nov 3, 2006)

"Known as the 'Minimi', the Infantry's Light Machine Gun is a belt-fed weapon firing 5.56mm ammunition."

Perhaps 7.56mm NATO instead?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

No 5.56x45 (.223) is right. Your thinking of 7.62x51 (.308 ).


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2006)

By any chance this sentence...



> The L85 and L86 are the most reliable weapons of their type in the world.



The SA-80 is crap if I remember right.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2006)

Id never use one in combat if I could avoid it...


----------



## ndicki (Nov 4, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> By any chance this sentence...
> 
> 
> 
> The SA-80 is crap if I remember right.



Gnomey, you've got it! Have a beer!


----------



## ndicki (Nov 4, 2006)

GaryMcL said:


> Perhaps 7.56mm NATO instead?


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 4, 2006)

WOT.

You mean apart from the bunch of sad sacks in the second boat standing up saying "ME TARGET" just to get in the pici.  

or this line from #2



> You don't need to worry about anything else coming off that because everything is paid for."



PS. Just for Syscom, cause he gots a degree.

# = number.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 4, 2006)

And the gormless look on the faces of Hart and O'Malley... Not to mention what they say... ("New skills such as patrolling!"     What other skills are there!!! One of our PSIs maintained that if a unit was good on patrol skills, everything else just followed. To a considerable extent, he was right.)

Aye, an' it's nae the British Army I wor a member of, laddie! Adler is right. It is a differen' war these days!


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 4, 2006)

Nowt diffrent at t' front laddie.

Fight same, bleed same.

Just how news gets home, tis different.

Used to think the lads had it different and easier these days, that was arrogant ( go on pick the typo) and wrong. We were different in a different time, under different conditions.

Nowt different about the war or the casualties, just how it is reported instantly to anarok wearers.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn there is no beer similie....


----------



## ndicki (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok didn't see that one...


----------



## mkloby (Nov 6, 2006)

Patrols exercises kick a**. Seems easy to the outsider - but forming good patrol and movement to contact skills require a lot of time and work. Amazing how strung out a plt can get along a couple click movement.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 6, 2006)

do the brits like the LMG? I am not the biggest fan... but it does have its advantages being a platoon asset.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't ask me! The only LMG I'd use is the L4 Bren Gun!

Just out of interest, what is the attribution of SAWs in the Infantry Pln?


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 7, 2006)

A Bren gun Ndicki how old did you say you was


----------



## ndicki (Nov 7, 2006)

Mid-40s - still in use here and there in my young days; beautiful piece of kit.

Note this is the L4 7.62mm NATO version, not the MkI/II in .303. Which I also used when I was a cadet!


----------



## mkloby (Nov 7, 2006)

One saw per fireteam - 9 in a plt. Added to this are 2 M240G in weapons plt, and also Mk19s and M2s which are weapons co - Bn assets


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, and it causes so many problems with casuality photos being beamed back. The problems in Vietnam were caused by television beaming back reports and photos and turning it into a situation where it seemed that the US had went in there to deliberately target civilians... I think also we are seeing problems in Iraq because the coverage is able to be redubbed by extremists and used as a recruitment tool... Just my two cents worth on how the war on terror is being lost due to too much openness.


----------



## Glider (Dec 4, 2006)

The British have always gone for the LMG right back to the Lewis in WW1


----------



## ndicki (Dec 6, 2006)

Beats carting round belts of GPMG ammo, with the light glinting on the stuff while it gets dirty and breaks off in the bushes... Seemed a bit silly to go to town on individual camouflage, and then wrap yourself up in shiny metal disintegrating link!


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 3, 2007)

Dunno bout you lot but the SA80 is very accurate indeed, ive fired the cadet version using iron sights, not even SUSAT and i still managed to get a 6" grouping from a good range from 20 bullets, manually cocked, using snap targets, rapid fire, and just plain no time limited shooting. im not very strong and the gun wasnt very stable at the time i was using it, yet i still got the second highest marksman ranking in The ATC....and that was my 2nd or 3rd time on the L98a1gp


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 3, 2007)

FYI the minimi is a 5.56 nato gun, the GPMG (general purpose maching gun) is a 7.62 gun


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

abhiginimav said:


> Dunno bout you lot but the SA80 is very accurate indeed, ive fired the cadet version using iron sights, not even SUSAT and i still managed to get a 6" grouping from a good range from 20 bullets, manually cocked, using snap targets, rapid fire, and just plain no time limited shooting. im not very strong and the gun wasnt very stable at the time i was using it, yet i still got the second highest marksman ranking in The ATC....and that was my 2nd or 3rd time on the L98a1gp



I have fired the SA-80 with SUSAT sight and it was not actually anything special. I like the gun but the sight was not that great and nothing special.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2007)

The SA-80 is not a gun, it is a rifle! Guns are towed by trucks!  

I'm surprised 20 rounds were shot off with the SA-80 without the piece of crap jamming.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Excuse me pD, you are correct...

"This is my rifle and this is my gun, this ones for shooting and this ones for fun!"


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 23, 2007)

Surprised at your comments, D. My personal weapon was initially the 9mm Stirling SMG; OK-ish. But I never wanted to be that close to the enemy that I would be able to use it effectively.

Then I got promoted:

“This, Sah, is your noo Personal Weapon – the 9mm Browning Automatic Pistol, Sah!”

“What do I do with it, Sergeant? Throw it at him?“

“No, Sah! You frighten the nearest LAC with it, ooh shoots the commie ba$tard for you, Sah!”

“Oh, jolly good! Will they do that a lot for me, then Sergeant?”

“Yes, Sah. Just as long as you ‘ave been really nice to ‘em in the past, Sah!”

“Arrr, I’m [email protected]@ered then, aren’t I, Sergeant?”

“You could well be, Sah!”​The 9mm BAP was not a piece of kit that I was terribly, ever, very keen on.

Then we got the SA 80/L85. Being Light Blue, we didn’t get SUSAT sights – just iron ones. I found it really ‘handy’, light, easy to fire and VERY accurate. Fired off 100’s of rounds with no jams as I recall. Complete pain in the arse to strip I grant you with all the small fiddley bits – and this was in the days of the Cold War when everything was done in NBC kit with at least 2 layers of gloves. No, I liked the SA 80. But I understand why some might not. Perhaps it was because they were ‘new’ and not worn like they must be now.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 23, 2007)

The new SA-80s (Mk.II) are supposed to be good.


----------



## Rory (Dec 26, 2007)

I found the SA 80 to be accurate, tough, easy to keep clean, light on the arms, and reliable.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 2, 2008)

SA80 ASSAULT RIFLE (SLR)
I loved the good old SLR, The L85A1 was total crap,you had to heel the bolt when loading keep it dry. In the Air cadets we fired 303s, the Good old days


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2008)

I was going off the comments that used the L1A1 SLR which was a handy weapon and felt like a rifle. A lot of people probably didn't enjoy moving from 7.62mm to 5.56mm.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

Agree PD they probably felt that they were being someting that was less effective and to an extent i can see their point of view.


----------

